# Oldies looking for Retirement Home UK



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

My lovely fosters need the perfect home, see below:

Muffin and Alfie are a gorgeous, friendly, cuddly older couple who will soon be looking for the perfect retirement home together. We are willing to consider a 'permanent foster' type of arrangement for the right home, to help with the costs of taking on older cats with existing medical needs. They need to be kept together.

Due to their health concerns and personality quirks, their new home must meet the following requirements:
● Safe outdoor access with a cat flap. Alfie will need to be allowed out at any time of day or night as he does not like to use a litter box. 
● No young children - gentle older teens should be ok.
● An adult caretaker with previous cat experience, willing to learn to inject Alfie's insulin twice daily at the right time. Ideally there will be 2 or more adults in the home to share this responsibility. It's easier than you might think!
● Muffin wants a blanket-covered lap to cuddle up on frequently during the day, and will likely want to share her human's bed at night too. 
● The home will also need to pass our standard home check. 
In addition, we would ideally like them to stay close enough to Hemel Hempstead to continue seeing our vet, if at all possible. 
They have previously lived with other cats, so a household with other laid back, friendly cats should be fine after a careful introduction. Alfie is likely to clash with less friendly, dominant cats however, which is part of the reason that they cannot stay with their current foster family. They have lived with dogs and a trial introduction with a cat-friendly dog would be considered.

To register interest, please contact Animal Support Angels via the details on the website www.animalsupportangels.com


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They're both lovely, hope they find a home soon


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Gorgeous babies- I hope they find that special home very soon x


----------

